# Suche passenden CPU-Kühler/Lüfter für FX6300



## Restlessheart (30. Mai 2018)

*Suche passenden CPU-Kühler/Lüfter für FX6300*

CPU: AMD FX 6300
Motherboard: ASUS m5a97 r2.0
PC-Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS4 (Inklusive 2 Gehäuselüfter)
GPU: (Falls relevant) GTX960

Huhu Community 

Ich habe momentan immer noch nen Standardkühler verbaut muss ihn aber langfristig gesehen definitiv auswechseln um meine CPU im Sommer zu schonen.
Ich wohne nämlich im Dachgeschoss sprich Tagsüber wird es hier im schnitt 30-35°+ warm, da hat meine momentane CPU ordentlich zu hecheln.

Kann irgendjemand einen CPU Kühler empfehlen der zum Gehäuse (maße) sowie Motherboard passt? 
Und das ganze einigermaßen Kühl hält?

Maximal will ich 50€ ausgeben +- 10€

Mfg Restlessheart ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar 

Edit: Übertakten ist nicht meine Absicht, ich hab auch ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung vonner Materie, macht es sinn eine FX6300 zu übertakten bzw is der Performancegewinn groß genug um es zu spüren?


----------



## zael84 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU-Kühler/Lüfter für FX6300*

Da gibt es echt viele...

z.B.

Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH Edition Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks
be quiet! Dark Rock 4 - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei
Scythe Kotetsu Mark II Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## airXgamer (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU-Kühler/Lüfter für FX6300*

Ein stehender Tower Kühler ist für einen FX eher eine schlechte Idee, da dann als nächstes die Spannungswandler des Mainboards überhitzen. Du brauchst einen Top Blow Kühler. 
So was: Produktvergleich Noctua NH-L9a, be quiet! Shadow Rock TF 2, Noctua NH-L9x65, Noctua NH-L9x65 SE-AM4 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU-Kühler/Lüfter für FX6300*

Statt solcher z.T. falschen Pauschalantworten verweise ich lieber erstmal auf folgenden Artikel: Top-Blower- gegen Tower-CPU-Kuhler: Auswirkung auf die Temperatur von Mainboard-Spannungswandlern


----------



## rschwertz (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden CPU-Kühler/Lüfter für FX6300*

als Budgetlösung:
Cooler Master Hyper T4 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks
oder etwas leistungstärker/ leiser
Cooler Master Hyper 612 V2 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks
Bei allen Kühlern die Einbauanleitungen beachten (kann man sich beim Hersteller vorher ansehen).
Grundsätzlich sind Kühler die 95W oder mehr abführen müssen etwas größer - d.h. den Platz prüfen (Höhe und Tiefe - speziell mit dem Gehäuselüfter direkt in Kühlernähe).


----------

